# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Hướng dẫn cách post ảnh lên diễn đàn

## thietht

Bạn có thể upload lên 1 số trang chia sẻ ảnh trực tuyến như : imgur.com, imageshack.us, upanh.com, pict.com, pictiger.com, flickr.com, photobucket.com, freeimagehosting.net, tinypic.com, ...

Ở đây hướng dẫn upload lên http://imgur.com, các trang khác tương tự.

Bước 1 : Truy cập vào trang http://imgur.com


Bước 2 : Bấm vào nút *Computer* để chọn file ảnh cần Upload 

Bước 3 : Chọn file ảnh mà bạn muốn post lên diễn đàn, sau đó bấm nút Open 


Bước 4: Bấm vào nút *Start Upload* để upload file ảnh 


Bước 5 : Đợi chút xíu để file ảnh được Upload ( lâu hay mau tùy vào dung lượng & kích thước file ảnh )


Sau khi xuất hiện trang mới, nhìn sang bên phải copy đường link trong khung BBCode (message boards & forums)


Bước 6 : Qua phần bài viết và Paste link mình với Copy ở bước 5 vào nội dung bài viết 


Sau đó tiếp tục soạn thảo nội dung bài gửi và gửi bài, như vậy là tấm ảnh của bạn đã được post lên rồi đó.

----------


## thanhthodtqt

anh ơi! anh cho e hỏi cách post bài lên đi anh!
trên trang mình em tìm hoài tìm hoài mà không thấy chỗ nào để em post bài lên
huhuhuhuh  :at wits' end:

----------


## thietht

> anh ơi! anh cho e hỏi cách post bài lên đi anh!
> trên trang mình em tìm hoài tìm hoài mà không thấy chỗ nào để em post bài lên
> huhuhuhuh


Bạn tham khảo bài hướng dẫn post bài tại đây

Hướng dẫn gửi bài viết mới lên diễn đàn

----------

